# Motherboard Upgrade?-Help needed



## rakesh_1024 (Jul 8, 2004)

I am planning to upgrade my mobo.
I am planning to get Asrock P4165GV.
But I am skeptical whether the new mobo supports my existing processor or not.  
The mobo I wanna buy supports socket 478 processor(Prescott ready) and has Intel 865GV chipset.
Intel website says that the chipset supports 400MHZ System bus.
Did Northwoods come with 400MHZ?
If so will the mobo support my Willamette?
As the mobo is actually built around the chipset, I think those compatible with the chipset are also compatible with the mobo.
Anyone here to contradict that?
.........eagerly waiting for ur replies.


My present config is--
P4 1.6GHZ Willamette core 400MHZ FSB 256KB L2 cache
Intel 845WN Mobo
256mb SD-RAM
Nvidia Riva Tnt2 M64 G-card
40GB Seagate 5400rpm HDD
300Watt PSU
Intex Cabinet
15 LG Studioworks563N
Creative Inspire2400 2.1 speakers
16x DVD ROM
52x Samsung CD Burner


----------



## akshayt (Jul 9, 2004)

Northwoods come at 400,533,800.
If you have 478socket cpu then it should run.But why do you want to upgrade your mobo?Sell your cpu+mobo and  buy amd cpu+mobo.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Jul 9, 2004)

My Processor is Willamette and is having 256KB L2 cache.
But my mobo manual says this---
Type-Intel Pentium Processor in an mPGA-478 pin package.
I am confused about this as I heard that Willamettes have only 423 pins.


Well about the question asked by akshayt, here is my explanation.
I am in short of money for an upgrade.
I am going to exchange my Old mobo+LAN card+graphics card+modem+ floppy drive for the new mobo.
The new mobo already has integrated LAN,onboard 64mb G-card, supports DDR RAM.
Also I have no need for floppy drive.
Btw, my friend is in need of SD-RAM and is ready to buy for 1800RS(256mb).


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Jul 10, 2004)

The Intel website confirmed that my processor is compatible with socket 478 mobos.
I will wait for a week or two before I upgrade.


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 11, 2004)

I have Asrock P4i865GV mobo ( Zenith PC)., I never new it had onboard 64 MB G card. I has a Intel Extreme 2 graphics.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Jul 11, 2004)

Asrock P4165GV is different from P4i865GV.
It has been introduced by Asrock recently.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

willamettes come with 423pins and 478too.


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 24, 2004)

sell off ur cpu+mobo and buy intel 875pbz+p4 2.6.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2004)

why don't you reply.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 7, 2004)

> Asrock P4165GV is different from P4i865GV.
> It has been introduced by Asrock recently.



Sorry, ignore that .
I WAS thinking of P4I865GV(I=Intel chipset)
I found out that my processor is a Willamette with 478 pins.

Anyway, I have decided to wait for components employing newer technologies like DDR2 and PCI-Express.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 7, 2004)

> sell off ur cpu+mobo and buy intel 875pbz+p4 2.6



If I had enough money to upgrade, I would have considered an AMD solution.

I prefer AMD to Intel


----------



## akshayt (Aug 9, 2004)

if you can't upgrade to amd , than how will you upgrade to newer technologies like ddr2,for them to get affordable as that in india it will take atleast 1 yr.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 13, 2004)

Go for CPU+MOB upgrade
Go gor amd 64 bit if u can afforde off course
or go for P4 2.8HT+ ASUS P4P800 Delux or on less price can have Intel865 GBF with 8X comptible AGP port


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 13, 2004)

> if you can't upgrade to amd , than how will you upgrade to newer technologies like ddr2,for them to get affordable as that in india it will take atleast 1 yr.




Hey, maybe I can afford an upgrade after an year.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 18, 2004)

if u can afford to upgrade later then upgrade up procy to 2.4(533fsb)
this would work on 845mob, and u`ll get roung 3000 for (1-2) yr old 1.6
nd 2.4 costing round 5400.
so 2400 for now or go for AMD 64 bit


----------

